# Long Time Lurker and extreme make up lover!



## KerfuffleGirl (Nov 2, 2015)

Hi there!

  I have been a long time lurker of the site and today I thought, hey, I want to contribute and make comments and stuff. So now I am officially a member and super excited to participate in this community!

  My favourite lipstick is MAC Twig and also Charlotte Tilbury's Stone Rose... my HG of lipsticks that I cannot live without!

  I just bought the new Too Faced BTW Foundation and so excited to try it out, let me know your thoughts on it as well!

  I also bit the bullet and bought the Chocolate bar palette as I have been hearing a lot of hype about it.. Well guys, I swatched it and it is honestly so beautiful and buttery and YUM. It also smells like chocolate... No regrets in buying this at all.

  Anyway, I am excited to meet you all! Hi!


----------



## BeautyAnecdotes (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome! I just joined as well. I wasn't the biggest fan of the Chocolate Bar Palette. Must be something I'm missing! Anywho, welcome again!


----------



## nikkay2Desire (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello...  I'm new here also... Looking forward to interacting with you


----------



## Trashcult (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks! I have been wanting to get that!


----------



## jennyg13 (Dec 23, 2015)

Just joined today! Hey everyone!


----------

